# stolen board. depressed. what to do?



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> My board was stolen. A brand new 2009 Rome Agent 158. I'm fairly sure this was around my twelfth day riding this year. I was riding at Whiteface in upstate New York. For any of you who have had their boards stolen, I'm sure you can sympathize with me. Why would someone do this? Most likely profit. I highly doubt that the culprits would choose to risk riding at the same resort they stole it from. I waited around for an hour at the base glancing at other snowboards, hoping to spot mine amongst them.
> 
> It really is strange. I feel like someone's died in my family. Your board really does become a part of you. You learn to anticipate its workings as it meshes with your style. I am sad.
> 
> ...


that totally sucks man! I ride whiteface quite a bit...where did you have your board? I'm always worried mines going to get lifted, i need to invest in a lock before i go next time! I think thats on my agenda for my trip to plattsburgh tonight. 

post up pics and i'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a board stolen at Whiteface last year. File a police report if you didn't already. My homeowners/renters insurance covered it and I had the money direct deposited in my account 3 days later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

dude this sukcs mann, but look it this way , no better excuse for getting a new board and bindings hahaha


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Know how you feel... Had my ride stolen last weekend at Jay Peak. It takes a real scum bag. Last night I dreamt that someone stole my car. The night before, my bike. 
The good dreams you catch them!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

look on craigslist and any other local for sale types websites .. you are right they probably grabbed it for fast cash.. file a police report and if you have the boards serial number cruise the local pawn shops .. never know

oh and p.s. if you do see someones with it in the future dont go apeshit they may be an innocent party ... maybe start some casual conversations like "o man ive been hearing those are so great where did you get yours?" etc etc to feel it out


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

MDC- how did the homeowners insurance work out? What should I do? Note that I am still kinda living off my parents at the moment (I'm graduating in May).

Slinky, I would def. get a lock. It was stolen during lunch (I was inside for maybe 20 mins at the base lodge. The board was right outside on the main racks, by the "tunnel" thing leading to the parking lot, if you know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

cifex said:


> Know how you feel... Had my ride stolen last weekend at Jay Peak. It takes a real scum bag. Last night I dreamt that someone stole my car. The night before, my bike.
> The good dreams you catch them!


Jay Peak??? Yeah everytime I go up there I'm nervous about getting mine jacked because there are thousands of boards and as soon as you walk in the lodge there's no way to see them. It could easily be done there. Scum bag is right.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

don't let it out of your sight, and that won't happen


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate how some lodges/resorts DON'T let you take the board inside! If they can't provide safety for the boards.. why can't they let you inside? When I go boarding this break, my board is going to be GLUED to me 24/7. 

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

if you bought the board with a credit card company see if they have a lost, stolen, or damaged good thing. my board got stolen once so i called american express and got a free new set up that was even better than the one that got stolen from me.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

JTur said:


> if you bought the board with a credit card company see if they have a lost, stolen, or damaged good thing. my board got stolen once so i called american express and got a free new set up that was even better than the one that got stolen from me.


yup. call the CC company you bought it with. Let us know what they say.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did these ppl break your lock? Or did you just not have it locked? 

I need to know, cause if they DO break locks, imma watch out for my stuff too..


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

So...

I filed a police report. A trooper called me and took down all my information (and the boards). He's going to "investigate" and interview a few local shops. Don't know what that will do.

I'm going to get in touch with American Express (I used their card to buy the board) and I'll let you guys know what comes up. If they can reimburse for stolen property.... big smile.

If that doesn't work I'll most likely file a homeowners insurance claim (with the help of my parents). The Rome retailed for $500 so it should be worth it (I hope). I'll keep you posted. This situation sucks. I know its just a board but shit...gear is expensive nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

and my friends make fun of me for locking my 09/10 NS board up when we go into the lodge..im like are you kidding it aint woirth losing a 500 board for the extra minute it takes to chain it up. Prolly why there riding no name pos's...but im sorry to hear and for your loss i'd be fuming right about now if i were you


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

That'll teach you to steal sheep 

Seriously though, sorry for your loss. One thing about homeowner's insurance is there's usually a deductible. My husband's bike, which was around $550 was stolen, but our deductible was $500, so it really wasn't worth it to file a claim. Hopefully your parents have zero deductible.

Good luck!


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

im glad the resort i go to has a free board holding while you're inside the lodge. id never leave it unattended.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

Texas Exclusive said:


> I hate how some lodges/resorts DON'T let you take the board inside! If they can't provide safety for the boards.. why can't they let you inside? When I go boarding this break, my board is going to be GLUED to me 24/7.
> 
> Sorry for the loss.



most of the places I go to have free board checks so I never have to use my lock or worry about my board not being there when I come back


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear man, totally sucks. I guess as more people get into it so are the thieves. It's changed a lot from when I started in the early 90s where everyone could even leave their bags and stuff in the lodge without anyone taking it. I would expect something like this at Hunter/Mt. Creek but not further up there.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> I hate how some lodges/resorts DON'T let you take the board inside! If they can't provide safety for the boards.. why can't they let you inside? When I go boarding this break, my board is going to be GLUED to me 24/7.
> 
> Sorry for the loss.


Most places have a ski and board watch for like $2 the whole day. Defenitly worth it


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> *Some* places have a ski and board watch for like $2 the whole day. Defenitly worth it


Corrected.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

cifex said:


> Corrected.


Yea, now that I think about you are right.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well at least if you do have to buy a new set up they're all dirt cheap right now on end of season sales. Got to look on the bright side.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

That really sucks. I'm selling a Nitro Sub Pop/K2 Autos right now but the board is too small for you (148). If I can't sell it I can sell you just the bindings (size large 9-12) if you're intersted.


----------



## phidalgo (Jan 8, 2010)

sheepstealer said:


> So...
> 
> I filed a police report. A trooper called me and took down all my information (and the boards). He's going to "investigate" and interview a few local shops. Don't know what that will do.
> 
> ...


My advice to you is to give the msrp of the board and bindings and let the insurance company decide after that. 

A guide that should direct you before you make a claim is whether the setup stolen was valued over your deductible for your home owners. Keep in mind that this is most likely the depreciated value depending on what endorsements (if any) you have in your policy. 

Sometimes it worth it to make a claim and sometimes you just have to absorb the loss and move on.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> MDC- how did the homeowners insurance work out? What should I do? Note that I am still kinda living off my parents at the moment (I'm graduating in May).
> 
> Slinky, I would def. get a lock. It was stolen during lunch (I was inside for maybe 20 mins at the base lodge. The board was right outside on the main racks, by the "tunnel" thing leading to the parking lot, if you know what I'm talking about.)


i know exactly where your talking, i always bring my board up stairs and put it in the racks right by the windows. I figure there even if i cant see it, a theif may be thinking that i am watching it because its by the windows...i did go pick up a board lock last night though and its allready in my snowboard jacket!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

American Express is a great company and it is my favorite credit card. I'm sure they will help you out. They friggen automatically insure any car I rent when I travel so I don't see why they wouldn't insure your snowboard purchase.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I always carry mine up where will will be sitting also. I wish they had board checks here in AZ no such luck. I hope you get it resolved quickly


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Dude, I totally feel your pain! I actually ride the Agent myself and it really is a family member to me too. You should sign up for free at Karma Army - We ARE the Front Lines and register your gear. 

It's a site that connects like-minded peeps who want to register, protect and even recover their gear. You can upload photos, write a description, include serial numbers, police report numbers, etc. If your stuff is stolen, an alert is sent out to every Karma Army member in your region - further increasing the chances of recovery. They also work with local law enforcement agencies and are on to some other really cool stuff in the fight against theft as well. Hope it helps and best of luck!! Check out these links for them:

Watch -- CTnow
Karma Army - We ARE the Front Lines


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

You're not Senan Gorman are you?

Cool site. Interesting sticker tech too. Hmm $30 bucks and 10 bucks a year though. I might just get a bike lock instead.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Not the best site in the world, but it's free and anything to help can't hurt. snowboardregistry.com I registered my brand new Nitro Volume there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha! No I am not Senan Gorman, I'm Aaron Lyles. But I suppose I did preach like him! I hear ya on the bike lock, but to tell you the truth, that's only the beginning and doesn't do much for this guy's board. You should always lock your gear, but Karma Army is literally a community of people keeping their eyes and ears open for you and... it's FREE! The security tag system is like $30 or something, but that's like having lojack for your gear. Seems kinda cheap to me for that. Anywho... happy riding out there!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Man I lock up all my stuff even if its cheap. I just don't like the idea of people stealing from me. Makes me so angry even if its a penny. Get a lock to lock your board so it would be harder for the sticky finger scumbags...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

scumbags is right


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

It's funny I expect someone to steal my car or my bike if I leave it unattended. But a board at a resort where everyone does it? It's not cool. It's like stealing candy from a baby, unethical IMO even for a thief. I tend to eat outside or have someone watch the boards and we get them the food. Karma will get them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Try checking out Karmaarmy.com, its free and they spread the word about stolen items in your area as well as all over the country. The website even hooks up those that have had gear stolen by sending out boards/gear!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry about the loss, man. 
I just bought a small cable lock from Amazon for $10. It's a Master lock with a 3' cable. No, it's not going to withstand cable cutters but it will deter the scum bag that wants an easy snag. Using bolt cutters is a bit more obvious and not likely. The dousch will just move to the next unlocked board. 

With 3ft of cable, I can lock my buddies boards to the fence as well. And it retracts and is small enough to keep in my pocket. 

Amazon.com: Master Lock 4605D 3-Foot Retractable Cable Lock (colors may vary): Home Improvement


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Veccster said:


> Sorry about the loss, man.
> I just bought a small cable lock from Amazon for $10. QUOTE]
> 
> Even with the lock, al ways lock it where u cant still see it from the lodge.
> ...


----------

